# MSI Radeon RX 6600 XT Gaming X



## W1zzard (Aug 11, 2021)

The Radeon RX 6600 XT Gaming X is MSI's dual-fan, triple-slot flagship for AMD's new Full HD gaming champ. The card comes with an overclock out of the box and runs at great temperatures, while operating very quietly.

*Show full review*


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Aug 11, 2021)

Shockingly, I managed to order one of these from English website 'CCL'. I gathered the smaller sites wouldnt get swamped and my gamble paid off.

I paid £419.99 delivery included. They had stock of two other models for the same price and another (ASUS) for £430. Not bad in todays market but I'll decide whether to keep it long term. Very impressed with thermals and noise of this model from this review.


----------



## FeelinFroggy (Aug 11, 2021)

Nice review as usual W1zzard.  It also seems like a really nice card hitting 2080 performance.  But considering no one can get a GPU these days without paying sickening prices, it's really hard for me to get excited about any GPU releases.  

I really just wish AMD and Nvidia would focus on making more of the cards already released that cant stay on a shelf then making more cards that wont stay on the shelf either.


----------



## asdkj1740 (Aug 12, 2021)

the High-res versions of "front" pcb seems not really high enough)


			https://www.techpowerup.com/review/msi-radeon-rx-6600-xt-gaming-x/images/front_full.jpg


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm leaning towards this model for the 6600 XT.  I'm currently using a Sapphire Nitro+ RX 580 (one of the fans now has a problem of sometimes going to 100% speed), and although it is usually cheaper than a MSI or ASUS in my area (Hong Kong), it only carries 2 years of warranty while most other brands carry 3 years.  So maybe Sapphire isn't as "suitable" for long-term use somehow.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 16, 2021)

Well I got this card @ HKD 3999 / USD 512.  It's not cheap but under the current circumstances and my urgency, it's reasonable.  

As per the review, temps and fan noise are excellent.  I only had time to play a bit of Horizon Zero Dawn so far, can finally turn the graphics quality to max and still achieve ~60 FPS on 1080p (I'm still on a 1080p 60Hz monitor).


Freelancer said:


> I'm leaning towards this model for the 6600 XT.  I'm currently using a Sapphire Nitro+ RX 580 (one of the fans now has a problem of sometimes going to 100% speed), and although it is usually cheaper than a MSI or ASUS in my area (Hong Kong), it only carries 2 years of warranty while most other brands carry 3 years.  So maybe Sapphire isn't as "suitable" for long-term use somehow.


----------



## gasolin (Sep 5, 2021)

At what temps does the fans start ?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 5, 2021)

gasolin said:


> At what temps does the fans start ?


It’s shown in the graph showing temps and fan speed over time, page 32, 58, so 60


----------



## Freelancer (Sep 21, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> It’s shown in the graph showing temps and fan speed over time, page 32, 58, so 60


I haven't changed the fan curve for this card,  when I play some older games like Metal Gear Solid, the fans don't kick in until 67-68C.   If I use a benchmark like Superposition, the fans kick in around 55C.  I don't know why but it seems the card decides to kick in earlier when there is heavy load and later for lighter loads.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 21, 2021)

Freelancer said:


> I don't know why but it seems the card decides to kick in earlier when there is heavy load and later for lighter loads.


This is totally possible and a refinement of the fan control algorithm that makes sense. Maybe they look at the gradient of temperature change


----------



## gasolin (Sep 21, 2021)

I have the problem 2 with Power Color rx 6700 xt red devil it often kick in at temps below 60 which for once is nothing when temps can go up to 80 c and still be safe,it never stays super cool often above 50 c and it only a few times goes above 65-70 on the chip when gaming, hotspot 88c


----------

